# Breaking: Jeffrey Epstein Dead By Suicide...



## vevster (Aug 10, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/10/us/jeffrey-epstein-death/index.html


----------



## jamaica68 (Aug 10, 2019)

Is he really dead?  He could have faked his death and left the country, crazier things have happened(trump is the president).


----------



## brg240 (Aug 10, 2019)

Not impossible but he was in suicide watch so he should have had constant supervision

I m not convinced he killed himself tbh. He was involved with a lot of powerful people

I hope the investigation doesn't end


----------



## awhyley (Aug 10, 2019)

brg240 said:


> I hope the investigation doesn't end



Agreed.  He had accomplices and they need to be brought to justice as well.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm annoyed he won't rot in jail. This is the only time I think of suicide as taking the easy way out. How do you cause so much harm and literally damage other people but end your own life rather than face the consequences. It's disgusting.


----------



## Transformer (Aug 10, 2019)

I think he was killed. Too many high powered folks named.


----------



## VeryBecoming (Aug 10, 2019)

Wayyyyy too convenient. He was literally the highest-profile inmate in this country and he just offs himself? A day after names starting coming out?


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 10, 2019)

He was murdered...  after the first attempt he should have been under suicide watch.  This dude had the goods on not just 22.5 but also many others in Hollywood, the business world, academia, and politics--on both sides of the aisle.  They may find out who killed him, but the will never find out who ordered the hit!


----------



## vevster (Aug 19, 2019)

>>In 1994, Trump went to a party with Jeffrey Epstein, a billionaire who was a notorious registered sex offender, and raped a 13-year-old girl that night in what was a "savage sexual attack," according to a lawsuit filed in June 2016 by "Jane Doe." The account was corroborated by a witness in the suit, who claimed to have watched as the child performed various sexual acts on Trump and Epstein even after the two were advised she was a minor.<<

Newsweek reference: https://www.newsweek.com/donald-tru...-minor-wife-business-victims-roy-moore-713531


----------



## Layluh (Sep 3, 2019)

Jeff Epstein spotted at his house on his island. Aug 30th. Around 2:38


Anyone know why thered still be so many workers and how they're getting paid if Epstein isn't alive?

At first I wasnt sure if it was him cause his hair looks like a white hat here. But after he spots the drone and gets in the vehicle you can see that's actually hair. Anyway I think it's him... What do y'all think?


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 3, 2019)

Layluh said:


> Jeff Epstein spotted at his house on his island. Aug 30th. Around 2:38
> 
> 
> Anyone know why thered still be so many workers and how they're getting paid if Epstein isn't alive?
> ...


Let's see if the video gets pulled. If it's him, he will have to leave the country, post haste.


----------



## dancinstallion (Sep 3, 2019)

I don't think he is dead. He is too rich to be dead. Commit suicide while on suicide watch. Yea OK. 

I don't believe the reports about the guards being asleep and not doing rounds. Anybody who works night shift knows that the staff take turns going to sleep so someone can be up to do the rounds.


----------



## vevster (Sep 4, 2019)

For those still following this story, tomorrow, Sept 5th a new podcast launches called Broken: Jeffrey Epstein.

It is supposed to follow and go deep.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 5, 2019)

I need that face shot to be zoomed in and enhanced before I can embrace this conspiracy theory. While suspicious I haven't fully embraced the other one that he was murdered.


----------



## Layluh (Sep 5, 2019)

This is where I first saw it.I don't follow this woman and I can't remember how I came across her but she has a blown up shot on one of her YouTube videos around 3 minutes. @Black Ambrosia


----------



## Laela (Sep 5, 2019)

Yeah, well.. I'm suspect of that drone footage... uploading date and recording date are an apple and an orange...

Don't know what the deal is with that footage. I doubt that's where he is,  but I now doubt that he is dead with that disappearing act.. maybe he's staying at Mar a lago


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 6, 2019)

*Strange Things Are Happening on Epstein Island: Drone Footage*
Recent drone footage of Little Saint James reveals strange activity and telling facts about the Jeffrey Epstein investigation since his death. As expected, everything points towards a massive cover-up. Here are the most revealing images captured by drones in the past weeks.


Published

2 days ago
on

September 4, 2019
By

Vigilant Citizen





Ever since Jeffrey Epstein’s highly suspicious death in a maximum-security prison, things only got more suspicious. Although the autopsy officially concluded that the cause of death was suicide, a steady flow of facts and revelations are strongly hinting towards a massive cover-up.

First, it was recently revealed that two cameras filming the jail cell of Jeffrey Epstein at the time of his death were “broken” and the recordings were deemed “unusable” by authorities.  Second, two guards allegedly “slept through” scheduled checks on Epstein and falsified records. Third, Frenchman Jean-Luc Brunel, the model mogul suspected of being a Jeffrey Epstein’s sex trafficking pipeline in Paris, “has disappeared like a ghost without a trace”.

While mass media has been carefully filtering some of this information while ignoring other facts, the Rusty Shackleford YouTube channel has been providing a raw, unfiltered source of information by posting, on a regular basis, drone footage of Epstein Island and its surroundings.

The footage captured in the past weeks reveals that there are strange things happening on the island. Here are some examples.

*Hustle and Bustle*
Considering the fact that Litte Saint James was the site of heinous crimes involving powerful people, one would expect the island to be treated like a crime scene that is completely closed off to non-investigators. That is not what is happening.


After a crime scene has been discovered, it is important that measures are taken to secure and protect the scene from contamination. In order to maintain the integrity of the scene, law enforcement must take action to block off the surrounding area as well as keep track of who comes in and goes out. By taking these precautions, officers can ensure that evidence that is collected can be used in court. Evidence that has become contaminated, tampered with, or mistreated can pollute the scene and cause a case to be thrown out of court.
– Wikipedia, Crime Scene

Two weeks prior to the FBI raids on Epstein Island, a drone filmed a team of workers doing heavy construction work on the island using tractors, bulldozers and tons of new material.





This footage was filmed on July 30th, 10 days before Epstein’s death and 12 days before the FBI raids. We can see construction workers, heavy machinery and bags of material, possibly concrete.




This footage was taken a few weeks after Epstein’s arrest. Lots of trash being thrown out, including several mattresses and box springs. Could there be incriminating evidence in there?

Several vehicles on the island also keep moving around – including an ambulance that bears the letters L.S.J. (Little Saint James). Why is there even an ambulance on an island that has no hospital?




In July, the ambulance was parked on the roof of a building.




A few weeks later, the ambulance was moved to a different spot.

After Epstein’s death and after the FBI raids, the island was still bustling with activity.




This footage from August 30th shows that the Island is still being maintained by a team of workers.

Considering the fact that Epstein is dead, why is there still maintenance on the island and who is paying these workers? Are the checks coming from the $577 million trust fund created by Epstein two days before his death – with anonymous beneficiaries?

This last video contains another strange detail.




The drone filmed an older white man who doesn’t appear to be a worker talking with another man.

A great number of comments on the YouTube video state that this man looks suspiciously like … Jeffrey Epstein … who died a couple of weeks prior. At one point, that man looks up and notices the drone. He then lingers for a couple of seconds and hides inside his truck.




Does this look like Epstein?

Drone footage captured in the past weeks also captured never-seen images of the infamous “temple”.

*Inside the Temple*



The temple in 2017. The golden dome and cockatrice are now gone.

There’s been lots of speculation concerning the strange temple on Epstein Island. Built on a 60 feet elevation, the temple is believed to be sitting on a network of underground tunnels. Recently released drone footage took some close-up shots of the temple, revealing several strange details.

First, the main “door” of the temple is actually painted on.




The door on the Epstein temple.

On the door is painted a medieval lock which is designed to keep people locked *inside* the temple. Is this a hint into what was actually going on inside?

On the left of the door are the letters JE – the initials of Jeffrey Epstein.




The same initials can be found on the left of the door of Epstein’s NYC mansion.

While mass media sources have been claiming that the temple was actually a gym, footage filmed inside the temple reveals that it is definitely not a gym.




Inside the temple are several mattresses and scaffolding. No gym equipment in sight.




Footage from the other window shows a closer shot of the mattresses (which are wrapped in plastic).

Using color correction, the drone was able to provide a clearer view of what’s inside the mysterious room.




Here, we see wooden floors and broken wood pieces. .




As the drone films upwards, we can see a bookshelf, an ornamental column, and some wiring.

Once again, we have clear proof that this is not a gym. The fact that mass media has been propagating this piece of fake news is telling. And, considering the fact that everything about this temple is highly symbolic, what we’re seeing here is also highly symbolic.

Although we cannot see the other side of the bookshelf, we can assume that there’s a second pillar on the other side. As we know, twin pillars are a staple in Masonic symbolism. Furthermore, the twisted design of these pillars is significant: They’re called Solomonic columns.

The spiral shape, common in nature, has adorned buildings since the dawn of recorded history. According to legend, spiral columns ornamented the Temple of Solomon in Jerusalem.
– thought.co, What is a Solomonic Column?

Masonic lore, ritual, and symbolism are heavily based on the legend surrounding the Temple of Solomon. Combined with the Masonic sundial at the center of Epstein island, there’s a clear “occult elite” pattern emerging from this place.




A Freemason explaining the importance of Solomonic columns.

*FBI Raid*
On August 12th, the drone captured images of the FBI raid on Epstein island as it was happening. The first question one might ask is: Why did the FBI raid the island two days after the death of Epstein and not way before? Why did they allow people to move and work freely on the island beforehand?

The other question one might ask is: What are they doing on this footage?




An agent stands inside a room with computers and other equipment wrapped and, apparently, ready to be shipped.




Then other agents enter the room. Notice that there are several NYPD agents investigating this island in the Bahamas.




Once the agents realized that a drone was filming them, they covered up the window.




Why so much secrecy?

*In Conclusion*
The drone footage taken over the last few weeks prove that heavy construction work has taken place on Epstein Island only days prior to the FBI raids. Considering the fact that these people were paid by Epstein, there is a distinct possibility that they were ordered to destroy evidence and bury whatever needed to be buried. When the authorities finally raided the island (two days after Epstein’s death), they made it obvious that they did not want to be filmed.

Not unlike what happened at the Metropolitan Correctional Center on the day of Epstein’s death, authorities have been displaying a constant pattern of “purposeful carelessness” throughout the Epstein debacle. Despite the fact that the island was a known and well-documented haven for child abuse at the hands of the world’s more powerful people, the investigation surrounding it is, to say the least, sluggish. In short, we are witnessing the occult elite covering up its tracks and burying the Epstein case under a pile of literal concrete.


----------



## vevster (Sep 6, 2019)

What makes me laugh is that every name that gets released the person is shocked and dismayed at being associated with them.   Here is the latest:--- She was Ghislaine's assistant, but she is shocked, distraught.....   

A British actress accused of being in Jeffrey Epstein’s inner circle is “distraught” over the “shocking” allegations against her, according to her family.

Prosecutors in the US reportedly want to interview Emmy Tayler, 44, over her ties to the late pedophile as the investigation widens following his suicide at a Manhattan lockup last month.

Tayler was a personal assistant to Ghislaine Maxwell, Epstein’s former gal pal and alleged madam, and named in court filings as among his friends who flew on his “Lolita Express” jet at the time he was trafficking girls.

told the Daily Mirror. “She worked for Ghislaine as a PA but that was in 2001. She’s distraught by the whole thing.”

The family member also told the paper it was his “impression” that his sister-in-law knew nothing of Epstein’s sex ring.
https://nypost.com/2019/09/05/briti...eing-linked-to-jeffrey-epsteins-inner-circle/


----------



## vevster (Sep 6, 2019)

*Lawyers for Epstein accuser Giuffre asking to interview Prince Andrew*
**
*https://abcnews.go.com/US/lawyers-epstein-accuser-giuffre-interview-prince-andrew/story?id=65418300*


----------



## vevster (Sep 7, 2019)

Another podcast

Epstein Devil in the Darkness


----------



## Laela (Sep 10, 2019)

That's some crazy mess... the prince sounds like Trump... "I wasn't there".. when they presented a _well-documented_ photo. .. but then, I'm confused about the photo. Was the prince's face not in it? 

They're arguing about the size of his fingers and his height.




vevster said:


> *Lawyers for Epstein accuser Giuffre asking to interview Prince Andrew*
> **
> *https://abcnews.go.com/US/lawyers-epstein-accuser-giuffre-interview-prince-andrew/story?id=65418300*


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Sep 10, 2019)

I have a friend who is friends with people in the Intelligence community. Apparently, Epstein was a government asset used by the U.S, Israelis, Brits and other governments to blackmail people in positions of power (government or business) who indulged in illicit activity. Government would get them to support certain policies, Epstein was allowed to extort money.  They claim any person blackmailing rich people will eventually get assassinated unless they are protected by a government agency. They also claim people like him are a necessary evil. Once he was caught for his crimes at a state level and it went public, he had to be eliminated. Take it with a grain of salt but my friend is pretty credible guy.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## vevster (Sep 10, 2019)

MomofThreeBoys said:


> I have a friend who is friends with people in the Intelligence community. Apparently, Epstein was a government asset used by the U.S, Israelis, Brits and other governments to blackmail people in positions of power (government or business) who indulged in illicit activity. Government would get them to support certain policies, Epstein was allowed to extort money.  They claim any person blackmailing rich people will eventually get assassinated unless they are protected by a government agency. They also claim people like him are a necessary evil. Once he was caught for his crimes at a state level and it went public, he had to be eliminated. Take it with a grain of salt but my friend is pretty credible guy.


That was my conclusion from all I’ve read. I wonder if deets, other folks being blackmailed,will come out or be buried forever!?


----------



## vevster (Sep 10, 2019)

Sharpened said:


>


People at Brown University are involved now too. Epstein had tentacles everywhere.


----------



## vevster (Sep 12, 2019)

A friend of Epstein's is saying he had the male version of nymphomania.


----------



## vevster (Sep 13, 2019)

Now Harvard...

https://www.foxnews.com/us/harvard-received-jeffrey-epstein-donations


----------



## vevster (Sep 15, 2019)

Stanford
https://www.foxbusiness.com/financials/stanford-accepted-50000-donation-from-jeffrey-epstein


----------



## vevster (Sep 15, 2019)

A victim of shamed tycoon Jeffrey Epstein has told how she tried to swim across shark-infested waters to escape his notorious “Paedo Island”.

Desperate Sarah Ransome claimed she made her dramatic escape bid after she was suffering multiple rapes on Little St James in the Caribbean, reports The Sun.

“I had been raped three times that day,” she said. “A shark would have been my best friend at that point. I didn’t even think about it - it was just, get me away.”


----------



## vevster (Sep 16, 2019)

If you ever laid eyes on JE you get dragged.....
*Brad Pitt's ex-girlfriend dragged into Jeffrey Epstein scandal*


His old flame Neri Oxman has become embroiled in the uncomfortable Jeffrey Epstein scandal, according to The Boston Globe. Oxman, 43, an architect and professor at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) has admitted to speaking to Epstein — after which he donated thousands of dollars to her Media Lab.

https://montrealgazette.com/news/wo...ndal/wcm/9b544ca6-4f06-4b58-8255-9321b0a2b29a


----------



## Reinventing21 (Sep 16, 2019)

^^^That is ridiculous reporting.  Most of the report is about her non-relationship with Pitt. Who cares?

As far as her receiving donations?  Well, she obviously isn't the only one.  They weren't  kidding about this debacle turning into a random and stretching witch hunt.


I am much more interested in retribution for the victims, the perps themselves being and anyone directly involved in trafficking. going straight to prison.


----------



## vevster (Sep 20, 2019)

Dateline tonight!

Prince Andrew might have thought coverage of his friendship with Jeffrey Epstein was winding down, but a televised interview with an alleged sex slave will reopen the controversy.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/epste...allegations-on-camera?source=articles&via=rss


----------



## Transformer (Sep 21, 2019)

Unpopular opinion but I’ve yet to hear from a “victim” of  Epstein’s sex trafficking. 
I mean there’s a 22 year old that stayed with him and came and went as she pleased for years but now claiming she was a victim.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Sep 22, 2019)

Transformer said:


> Unpopular opinion but I’ve yet to hear from a “victim” of  Epstein’s sex trafficking.
> I mean there’s a 22 year old that stayed with him and came and went as she pleased for years but now claiming she was a victim.


Cmon. If you google Epstein victims there are countless videos and article from numerous women and girls from reputable sources.


----------



## Transformer (Sep 22, 2019)

MomofThreeBoys said:


> Cmon. If you google Epstein victims there are countless videos and article from numerous women and girls from reputable sources.



I’m saying I haven’t heard from anyone that was kidnapped, shackled, locked in a room and made to be a sex slave.  The folks I’ve heard appear to have entered into the arrangement voluntarily.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Sep 22, 2019)

Transformer said:


> I’m saying I haven’t heard from anyone that was kidnapped, shackled, locked in a room and made to be a sex slave.  The folks I’ve heard appear to have entered into the arrangement voluntarily.



If you don’t agree that underaged girls (and adult women) systematically recruited to work but then end up having to have sex for money and then coerced /threatened to stay in this situation is not sex trafficking then we don’t agree on the definition. This is how the government defines it.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Sep 22, 2019)

@Transformer

^^Many victims are underage. There are victims that have not been identified, but appear in child abuse tapes. Not all victims want to talk about their abuse in front of a camera.

Also, as we know from the horror of R Kelly, some victims develop very distorted thinking patterns in order to rationalize./ normalize insanely inappropriate behavior. So while it may seem the victim has freedom to leave, the psychological damage is so severe, they cannot see a way out, epecially when someone has that much power in the world.


----------

